# Hammock camping in the wilds of Aberfoyle



## Teuchter (21 May 2014)

This is an account of my first ever bicycle camping trip. Nothing overly ambitious, it was a mere "overnighter", 24 hours from departure to return.

No towering Alpine passes were conquered (though there is quite a steep hill between Drymen and Aberfoyle), there were no epic struggles between man and the elements (though it did get a bit chilly overnight), I wasn't travelling unsupported across an empty wilderness (stopping for icecream, coffee and beer reduced the need for carrying so many supplies of my own), I was neither attacked nor kidnapped by outlandishly attired and incomprehensible natives (despite travelling through Dumbarton) and I had neither a "proper" touring bike or a tent (more on those points later).

My decision to take this little trip was a last minute one. Just before leaving work before the Easter bank holiday weekend I checked thr weather forecast and was surprised to discover we were due for sunshine over the next four days. Plans began to form on my cycle home and my negotiating stance for taking two days off by myself IF I spent the other two days doing stuff with the wife and kids was prepared.

Permission granted, I set about retrieving camping kit from the loft and planning a route.

I own a couple of tents which I've used extensively in the past for car and motorbike camping but none of them are suitable for cycle touring thanks to bulk and weight. In place of a tent came plan B and I dug out my camping hammock and tarp. I've used this on canoe trips to the islands of Loch Lomond before but not for a while. The advantage is that it's relatively light and compact (though no more so than a typical one man tent), has a built in midgie net and can be pitched over rough ground.

The disadvantage of course is that you generally require trees to hang a hammock and tarp from.

I was able to fit the hammock, thermarest, light sleeping bag and fleece for evening into one pannier, pump, lock, food, spare water and Trangia stove (bulky, but I do love my Trangia!) in the other and small essentials (camera, wallet, etc) in a bar bag. The tarp went on the rack. It didn't seem too heavy and looked neat and compact.

My plan was to ride the 40 miles from Erskine to Aberfoyle, following NCN Route 7. Once there I'd continue into the forests around Loch Ard and camp wild for the night, returning the following day.

I set off on Sunday lunchtime. The bike felt a little unstable under the weight at first but after a mile or so I got used to it and didn't notice it after that. The first climb over Erskine Bridge went okay and I was soon barelling along the excellent track towards Dumbarton with a strong tailwind catching my panniers like sails.

After Balloch the climbs started as the route took to small country lanes in the hills to the South of the main road.

As the rest of the route will involve a fairly continual succession of climbs and descents, this is probably a good moment to mention The Bike.

My trusty companion on this adventure was my old 80s carbolite Peugeot road bike. For touring purposes it benefited from a rear rack capable of carrying panniers just outside of heel striking distance and was a comfortable frame that as well as daily commuting, I've ridden a century on before. Unfortunately it also had a fairly new leather saddle (a Spa Cycles "Nidd") which was still being broken in, Sora 8 speed road bike gearing (42/52 front and 12-25 rear) which I knew beforehand would be far too highly geared for lugging a load up hills. It also had an out of alignment rear derailleur following an incident earlier in the week... I had ordered an alignment tool from Wiggle but it hadn't arrived in time for the weekend. This meant the bike would sit nicely either in the lowest 4 or the hightest 4 gears, but not the whole cassette.

Not far out of Balloch I came to the decision that the ability to climb was more important than the ability to speed downhill and the derailleur cable was suitable adjusted to give nice low range shifting and left that way for the rest of the trip.

Despite a moderate headwind now that I'd turned East from Balloch, the sun was out and the short sections of off-road track that I encountered were dry and presented no issues to my 25mm road bike tyres.






Narrow bridge near Croftamie.

I arrived in Drymen and with the signs telling me I only had another ten miles until Aberfoyle, stopped for a celebratory icecream. I didn't know it at the time but I would need every calorie I gained from that soon enough.

Out of Drymen, the old military road climbs relentlessly for a couple of miles. Struggling out of the saddle, trying to drive the heavily loaded bike onwards and upwards with my 42-25 lowest gear, I desperately tried not to get off and push, motivated by the audience of walkers on the West Highland Way which also runs along some of this section. I made it... just and was soon freewheeling at 40mph down the other side, crouched low in the drops while I let gravity reclaimed me.





NCN 7 near Aberfoyle.

There were some other steeper but shorter climbs before Aberfoyle but I'd broken the back of it and it wasn't long before I was enjoying a pint outside the Forth Bar before I set off to find a secluded forest spot for the night's wild camp.

Exploring the forest trails North of Aberfoyle, I was pleasantly surprised at how well the relatively narrow road tyres and loaded bike coped with the rough tracks. I was soon in the middle of the Loch Ard Forest and chose a spot next to a small loch, Lochan Ghleannain to make camp.





My campsite.

It took me longer than it should to get the tarp then hammock hung from two suitable trees but eventually I was happy with the setup and I set up my stove to cook dinner, to the sound of ducks on the loch, happy that the midgies had not put in an appearance.

cont...


----------



## Teuchter (21 May 2014)

The night was a fairly cold one, not helped by the lightweight sleeping bag I had brought (my preferred choice would have filled most of one pannier by itself) and I finally got up before 6am with the thermometer on the cycle computer showing 3'C. Making hot chocolate before dry frying some butteries (a very unhealthy Aberdonian treat) meant I was soon warmed up. After that I broke camp and was on the road for 7am.

At that time on Easter Monday, Aberfoyle was empty as I passed through and the day seemed fresh and full of the possibilties of adventure. Unfortunately I was merely heading home however, retracing my steps from the previous day but a sense of excitement filled me none the less.





The start of the climb back towards Drymen.

Somehow, the long climb back towards Drymen didn't seem as bad in this direction and I made good progress. I stopped for coffee and cake (of course!) in the new Starbucks near Dumbarton and was home for lunchtime.





Refuelling.

Lessons learned?

The biggest issue was the bike's gearing and I will definitely be fitting a cassette with a lower range before next time. There were a lot of times when I wished I had lower gearing.

The hammock and tarp worked okay but I think I'd have been better off with a light one man tent - giving me more choice of camping locations. I think I'll invest in something like a Vango Banshee at some point.

The saddle presented no problems on the 90 miles I covered over the two days and I can really recommend Spa's leather saddles as a cheaper alternative to a Brooks.

I was concerned about my tyres beforehand - cheap 25mm Vittoria Rubinos but they coped perfectly well and most importantly, had no p*nctures! I did try to fit a pair of 28mm Schwalbe Marathon Pluses I have in the shed. I may have just about got away with them with frame clearance but my wheel rims were too narrow to take them.

All things considered, the trip was a great success and I'm looking forward to repeating the experience.


----------



## ScotiaLass (21 May 2014)

Sounds like a great trip and thanks for the fab write up


----------



## RhythMick (21 May 2014)

Nice write up thanks


----------



## Teuchter (22 May 2014)

For those wondering, the hammock looks like this...




You access it via a full length zip between the hammock and the mossie net.


----------



## ScotiaLass (22 May 2014)

Teuchter said:


> For those wondering, the hammock looks like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the idea of this but with my balance issues I'd be scared I'd turn over and fall out!


----------



## Teuchter (22 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> I like the idea of this but with my balance issues I'd be scared I'd turn over and fall out!


As you can ride a bike, I'll presume your balance can't be that bad! 

Once you're in the hammock and lying down, the sides pretty well envelope you so you can't really fall out (famous last words, I know!). The only tricky bit is getting in and out until you're used to it. It was a bit wobbly while I was taking my shoes off and getting into my sleeping bag. I stuck two long sticks into the ground next to the hammock to hang my shoes on upside down and within easy reach. It kept them off the ground and away from bugs!

One thing I'd do differently next time in a hammock would be to make sure both ends were level. I pitched it slightly higher at the head end, thinking this would be more comfortable. Unfortunately this meant I kept sliding downwards on the slippery surface of my thermarest, having to repeatedly crawl back up the hammock caterpillar style during the night.


----------



## ScotiaLass (22 May 2014)

Teuchter said:


> As you can ride a bike, I'll presume your balance can't be that bad!
> 
> Once you're in the hammock and lying down, the sides pretty well envelope you so you can't really fall out (famous last words, I know!). The only tricky bit is getting in and out until you're used to it. It was a bit wobbly while I was taking my shoes off and getting into my sleeping bag. I stuck two long sticks into the ground next to the hammock to hang my shoes on upside down and within easy reach. It kept them off the ground and away from bugs!
> 
> One thing I'd do differently next time in a hammock would be to make sure both ends were level. I pitched it slightly higher at the head end, thinking this would be more comfortable. Unfortunately this meant I kept sliding downwards on the slippery surface of my thermarest, having to repeatedly crawl back up the hammock caterpillar style during the night.


I have my moments 
I am a restless sleeper so could see me pitching over in that!


----------



## Geoff Crowther (22 May 2014)

Brilliant. I love the minimalist approach (though probably couldn't manage it myself). Well done to you for your fist trip! Comin' up to Killin on Saturday for a three night wild camping tour. Sh**loads of gear compared to you.
Cheers
Geoff


----------



## Geoff Crowther (22 May 2014)

PS I assume this was last weekend and REALLY pleased to hear no midges!


----------



## HB2210 (22 May 2014)

Moan the midgies .....


----------



## Hardrock93 (23 May 2014)

Great write up. I thought my hybrid's 40-28 lowest was a tad high for these local climbs (it's in the process of being converted to a triple with 28-28 lowest) but 42-25! Respect.


----------



## Teuchter (23 May 2014)

Geoff Crowther said:


> PS I assume this was last weekend and REALLY pleased to hear no midges!


It was Easter weekend so a month ago. With a mild winter, I'm sure the midgies would have been about if the weather had been to their liking. Luckily there was enough of a breeze to keep them grounded. I packed an overhead midgie net just in case and suggest you do the same!

My wife swears by Avon Skin So Soft as a midgie repellent. It's also endorsed by the Royal Marines apparently, which is reason enough to make me prefer to just cover up and use a midgie net instead.



HB2210 said:


> Moan the midgies .....


Despite spending years trying to just MTFU and ignore the wee b*****ds, as well as giving them credit for keeping the Highlands de-populated, I just can't bring myself to like your comment . After a week hiking around Lochinver last year in shorts and sandals though, I will admit that I prefer the Highland midgie to blood sucking and potentially limes disease carrying ticks any day.



Hardrock93 said:


> Great write up. I thought my hybrid's 40-28 lowest was a tad high for these local climbs (it's in the process of being converted to a triple with 28-28 lowest) but 42-25! Respect.


If I'd planned more in advance, there's no way I would have set off with the gearing I had. It was a case of plain old fashioned teuchter stubborness triumphing over common sense.

Converting to a triple sounds a good option and is something I'd considered. At very least though, I'm going to change the rear cassette to one with either a 28 or 30 lowest cog before next time.


----------



## Fubar (23 May 2014)

Nice write up, thanks for sharing!


----------



## stuee147 (23 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> I have my moments
> I am a restless sleeper so could see me pitching over in that!


i am a restless sleeper its not unusual for me to have to put the bottom sheet back on the mattress 2 or 3 times a night, but i can assure you a good hammock you wont fall out of i have a DD hammocks and a tenth wonder hammock both are excellent but i prefer the DD hammocks one as it has a zip on both sides and has a couple of pockets inside for phone water ect and also it has a double lined base that is fully waterproof and can be set out on the ground useing a couple of poles to hold the mozzy net up and you can camp on the ground. and coupled with the DD hammocks tarp it makes a light and small pack. 

stuee


----------



## Teuchter (23 May 2014)

stuee147 said:


> i am a restless sleeper its not unusual for me to have to put the bottom sheet back on the mattress 2 or 3 times a night, but i can assure you a good hammock you wont fall out of i have a DD hammocks and a tenth wonder hammock both are excellent but i prefer the DD hammocks one as it has a zip on both sides and has a couple of pockets inside for phone water ect and also it has a double lined base that is fully waterproof and can be set out on the ground useing a couple of poles to hold the mozzy net up and you can camp on the ground. and coupled with the DD hammocks tarp it makes a light and small pack.
> 
> stuee



The DD hammocks get good reviews. My tarp is a DD tarp though my hammocks are cheaper (and older) Tenth Wonder hammocks bought from eBay quite a few years ago - I have one with and one without the mossie net.

My backup plan in case I didn't find somewhere with suitable trees was to camp with the hammock on the ground beneath the tarp, possibly guying out the bike upside-down to support the tarp at one end.


----------



## Ruthie (23 May 2014)

Lovely write-up,. thanks for posting it!


----------



## stuee147 (23 May 2014)

Teuchter said:


> The DD hammocks get good reviews. My tarp is a DD tarp though my hammocks are cheaper (and older) Tenth Wonder hammocks bought from eBay quite a few years ago - I have one with and one without the mossie net.
> 
> My backup plan in case I didn't find somewhere with suitable trees was to camp with the hammock on the ground beneath the tarp, possibly guying out the bike upside-down to support the tarp at one end.



i can highly recommend the DD hammocks iv had mine for almost 3 years now and its had a lot of use in all weathers and all year round even in the snow lol and there is no sings of wear or fraying on it at all. i got the one witch can be used as a bivy bag to as its got the water proof base and iv set it up and used it on the floor several times loads of room inside the netting. i either carry 2 extendible walking poles or just find sticks to use to prop the tarp up and tie the mozzy net to, the walking poles are great as they are light and can be strapped to the frame with Velcro or so para cored that can be used as a guyrope. 

iv also got 2 tenth wonder hammocks 1 with and 1 without the netting the one without is small enough to stick in your pocket on a hot day and find a couple of trees over a river and chill in the sun lol 

i also use the meth stove but i only carry the stove bit not all the pots i then have a nice little 750ml billycan the stove wrapped in a bit of rag and a small bottle of meth and small square of sponge and some washing up liquid. a 2ft x 1ft bit of tin foil (use for cooking and as windshild with a few stick found on site) and then i have enough room to add some tea coffee sugar ect and normally a couple of cupa soups and of course some matches or lighter. with it all packed in the billy can it fits nicely into the side pocket of my panniers. i also slide in my honey stove which packs completely flat and slides in next to the billycan. the honey stove will hold the trangia or can be used with sticks found on sight and will hold the billy can and also has a small grill very useful 

stuee


----------



## Teuchter (23 May 2014)

stuee147 said:


> i can highly recommend the DD hammocks iv had mine for almost 3 years now and its had a lot of use in all weathers and all year round even in the snow


Do you use an underblanket with your hammocks in winter? I was thinking of trying to make one that I could take instead of a sleeping bag for 2-3 season use. Not camped in winter for a while but think I'd rather be in a tent if it's cold enough for snow!



> i also use the meth stove but i only carry the stove bit not all the pots i then have a nice little 750ml billycan the stove wrapped in a bit of rag and a small bottle of meth and small square of sponge and some washing up liquid. a 2ft x 1ft bit of tin foil (use for cooking and as windshild with a few stick found on site) and then i have enough room to add some tea coffee sugar ect and normally a couple of cupa soups and of course some matches or lighter. with it all packed in the billy can it fits nicely into the side pocket of my panniers. i also slide in my honey stove which packs completely flat and slides in next to the billycan. the honey stove will hold the trangia or can be used with sticks found on sight and will hold the billy can and also has a small grill very useful
> 
> stuee


I've seen these wee flat-pack fire boxes that can use sticks or a trangia burner. They would make a lighter and more compact solution for cycle touring. I just bunged the whole thing in this time - both pots, kettle and a half litre fuel bottle which was far more than I needed for getting a couple of brews on and cooking a packet of curry savoury rice for dinner!


----------



## stuee147 (23 May 2014)

this is the honey stove i use iv had it about 2 years and its designed so when packed flat it fits in the leg pocket on a pair of combats. im not sure of the weight but its not much. i used to carry a ally wind breaker it was very light but it was quite bulky and was a bit awkward to fit into my pack so i got some heavy duty tinfoil its about twice the thickness of normal stuff and folds up lovely and its easy to get a couple of twigs and stick them into the ground to hold the foil iv also used coats scarves all sorts just make sure there not to close to the flames lol
i have several cook kits depending on where, how long and how many people there will be. from my day out kit thats meth stove honey stove crusader mug and few cuppa soups and tea bags up to the full set that has a couple of honey stoves and meth burners and a gas stove and griddle for an open fire. 
i have a bit of cotton cloth about 1 or 2 feet square i use it to qive the meth burner a wipe before packing away and then i wrap the cloth round the stove and pop it into a zip lock bag. then i pop it into either my crusader cup or my billy can the cloth stops it rattling about and the bag stops the smell of meth getting into your cooking pots.

as for sleeping i have a thermilight sleep mat its the type that self inflates to about 1" thick but rolls up small and packs in a side pocket of my pack, if i use the tenth wonder hammock then i just lay the mat inside with my sleeping bag on top but in the DD hammock there is a special pocket that the sleep mat fits into. i have used an underblanket but i found it was way to bulky and it didnt make any difference at night. the other reason i prefer the sleep mat is if i want to use the hammock as a bivy bag on the ground i can with the mat but with an underblanket its harder. 

as for winter camping iv never had a problem with a hammock. in the winter i like to carry my 4meter x 4meter tarp that way i can set the hammock up a couple of feet off the ground and then have the tarp over me and touching the ground either side i also fold one end in so im enclosed on 3 sides if i put the hammock on the ground as a bivy bag i can close both ends of the tarp off so its like a tent but without the poles just rope and pegs or sticks. iv camped out at -21 and not had any problems. 
i have a lightweight sleeping bag thats rated down to -12 i think its a 3 to 4 season but not sure and in the winter i also carry a exarmy wool blanket and i use it wrapped around my shoulders while sitting by the fire eating, drinking or what ever and when i bed down i lay it on the sleepmat with my sleeping bag ontop and then wrap it over the top of me when im in the sleeping bag its kept me warm on many a cold night even down to -21. 
i think it all depends on you. how much comfort do you want and how willing you are to carry the weight. over the years iv made thousands of kits up of all types cook kits, sleep kits, shelter kits ect each time iv made changes to either the comfort or options within the kit has changed or iv changed things to make it lighter or smaller. i dont think i will ever settle on a kit thats half the fun trying new stuff out. 
one of the biggest tips i think i can give for making any kit is throw in a cheap flint and steel fire lighter if your matches or lighter get wet or run out then a flint and steel will always get you out of trouble.

stuee


----------



## Bobby Mhor (24 May 2014)

Like the write up ...
I've a trip planned up the same route although the Mhor will not be camping
The 'curse' at this time of year kills it for the Bawb.


----------



## ufkacbln (24 May 2014)

Beware of the Faeries, and not just the p*nct*re ones

Robert Kirk, the local Minister was kidnapped my them in the 1690s, and hasn't been seen since, his Spirit is (allegedly) living in a local tree

He wrote the book, The Secret Commonwealth of Elves, Faunes and Fairies about the customs and lore of the locals.


----------



## colly (24 May 2014)

@Teuchter How does your back feel after a night in a hammock ? 
I really like the idea but I feel come the morning I would be unable to move and would need Air, Sea Rescue to come and get me.


----------



## Teuchter (24 May 2014)

colly said:


> @Teuchter How does your back feel after a night in a hammock ?
> I really like the idea but I feel come the morning I would be unable to move and would need Air, Sea Rescue to come and get me.


I had no problems... many people prefer a hammock to the ground for comfort. I don't have any back issues normally but funnily enough did pull a muscle in my lower back a few days before going. Even with this, I had no problems with the hammock.


----------



## Easytigers (25 May 2014)

Great write up, really enjoyed it!


----------



## Emsy4 (25 May 2014)

Sounds blissful!


----------



## AdMaths (26 May 2014)

Great write up. Is the road you took from Drymen to Aberfoyle well signed?


----------



## Rasmus (26 May 2014)

AdMaths said:


> Great write up. Is the road you took from Drymen to Aberfoyle well signed?


It's on the sustrans NCN 7 route, so yes, plenty of signs.

Btw, nice write-up, @Teuchter . I'll join the chorus of calling you mad for taking on the pipe track with that gearing


----------



## Teuchter (27 May 2014)

AdMaths said:


> Great write up. Is the road you took from Drymen to Aberfoyle well signed?


As Rasmus said, it's well signposted from the North end of the square in Drymen - it follows a narrow road past the side of the pub.



Rasmus said:


> Btw, nice write-up, @Teuchter . I'll join the chorus of calling you mad for taking on the pipe track with that gearing


Thanks Rasmus, praise indeed from a master hill climber like you!


----------



## Over The Hill (27 May 2014)

Really enjoyed the post. Thanks. Good to see different angles on trips and particularly that it was basically with stuff out of your garage rather than with a shop full of new gear. 

I have a Super Galaxy and have never put the panniers on it or done more than a day out on it. One day guilt will drive me to have a run down to Lands End or something.


----------



## jongooligan (27 May 2014)

+1 for the DD hammock. Used one quite a lot on canoe trips but never thought about taking it on the bike. Your write up has inspired me to try it. Thanks.


----------



## AdMaths (27 May 2014)

Thanks Rasmus & Teuchter, think I'll give it a go over the summer.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 May 2014)

Great writeup @Teuchter, lovely pictures too, thanks for sharing.
Wild camping is not me but it looks you had a ball!


----------



## AnneW (28 May 2014)

Sounds like a great trip. I've never wild camped but you make it sounds easy....... I've never been in a hammock either but that looks like fun (though mine would need to be near the floor, being a shortie


----------



## phantasmagoriana (29 May 2014)

Enjoyed your write up!  42x25 on the pipe track sounds pretty hardcore - I struggle with my triple up there!


----------

